
There Is New Evidence That Football Destroys Brains–and It’s Terrifying - Jerry2
http://www.motherjones.com/mixed-media/2015/09/football-players-nfl-cte-brain-disease-study
======
venomsnake
Why do we keep arguing if taking massive blows to the body, head and numerous
whiplashes leads to brain health problems? Isn't that obvious?

There is nothing in the head to absorb the energy of a sudden deceleration,
but the brain. So all of the energy goes there.

------
dynomight
I have personal though anecdotal evidence that just watching it has an
injurious effect.

